# Are these springtails? (bugs)



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

*Link to post with pictures, I can not post them twice .

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53621*

Question:

Saw some water runoff earlier today with little white specks in it. Upon closer inspection that appear to move. Unable to get a clear shot I search the net, springtails seems what it would be. Clearly white, not red, nothing on the plants, appears to have been flushed out of the soil. Does not appear to be a mealy bug, much smaller, link below has a picture of what it appears to be, an elongated white body, with a head. One blurry picture, sorry no tripod and macro is a blur-fest when trying to take a pic, it just shows the general amount of white dots (springtails) seen in the water runoff. 

I am using FFOF with a completly organic grow, water every 4 days, have a dehumidifier but humidity hovers to around 40%-50%, higher on watering day obviouslly. Temps 72-77 degrees lately. Plants are 14 days from harvest.

Just wanted to hear your guys thoughts on springtails, copy paste below of a definition in regards to MJ. I however do not know if they are springtails for sure, I don't have any way of magnifying them enough to be sure. 

 *Springtails (usually Onychiurus species) in pot plants*

*Plants affected*

Many pot plants, especially those grown in peat, coir or other types of soil-less compost.

*Symptoms*

Small wingless insects, up to 2mm long and often white, crawl among the compost of pot plants. They are most noticeable after watering when they come up onto the surface before burrowing back in the compost, or they may be flushed out through the drainage holes and be seen floating on the drainage water.
Other white insects of similar size found among the roots of pot plants are likely to be root mealybugs. That sap-feeding type of pest is relatively immobile in the soil compared with the much more active springtails. The latter also has a pair of antennae visible on the insect's head, whereas those on mealybugs are microscopic.

*Cause*

These insects are springtails, so-named because many species (not _Onychiurus _spp.) have a forked structure folded under their abdomen; when flicked out it propels the insect into the air and helps the creature escape predators or adverse conditions. Many species of springtail of various colours occur in garden soil but the types most frequently found in potting compost are white _Onychiurus_ species.

*Control*

None is necessary. These are harmless creatures that feed on fungal growth and decaying plant material. They are dependent on damp conditions and so will not spread away from pot plants or become a nuisance in the home.  

Link to thread with picture and definition:

*hXXp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/43599-***-these-bugs-indoor-soil.html*


----------



## db33322 (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a problem with what I thought where springtails a couple of weeks ago and just left them alone for a few days until I started to see some spots on a few leaves and ended up finding out that they where white fly larva. At least that is what I was told when I took a sample of the soil up to a local gardening store. I seem to have done more damage to the plants flushing the soil that with the bugs. Now just trying to make until harvest next week. 

Though they did tell me that springtails are not a problem unless you have them in very young plants, so if that is what you have dont worry about them .


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had that and thought they were gnats...


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 12, 2010)

alright, ive got springtails too.. 
actually, ive got pm, gnats, and springtails, yay! lol. im moving soon so im not too worried, but springtails arent bad are they?


----------

